# molding and pinstripe removal?



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

any tips for removing my molding and pinstrip off of my '90 fastback?

thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

laquer thinner and a razor blade. Careful with the laquer though


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

If you have access to an air grinder, go to the local autobody store and ask for a "smart wheel". It is a pale yellow disk about 4 1/2 inches around and it hooks into a grinder. It can burn the paint if your too rough with it. You have to pull the molding off by hand first but it will take the adhesive and the pinstripe off very easily. Then you just need to use some rubbing compound to make it shine again.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> If you have access to an air grinder, go to the local autobody store and ask for a "smart wheel". It is a pale yellow disk about 4 1/2 inches around and it hooks into a grinder. It can burn the paint if your too rough with it. You have to pull the molding off by hand first but it will take the adhesive and the pinstripe off very easily. Then you just need to use some rubbing compound to make it shine again.



im gonna go to the local hardware store and see if they have an air grinder that i can rent or sumthing. i need to get that stuff off.

thanx alot for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xs240sx said:


> any tips for removing my molding and pinstrip off of my '90 fastback?


Don't use lacquer thinner or any metal scaper like a razor. There are certain compounds used by body shops to soften pinstripping so that it will be easy to peel off. Go to a reputable body shop and ask them.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i work at a car wash and we use mineral spirits to take all kinds of shit off but if your using a bunch like taking off the stripes, then make sure you immediately wash what you took off and use some wax on it. dont use a razor blade on your paint.use a hairdryer to soften things up too


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

when we took it off my budys car we used his hair dry and my finger nails worked good I was able to pull good chunks of strips off


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

All you need is Goo Gone and a razor blade! The Goo Gone is a citrus-based adhesive solvent. Start the pinstripe from the fender well, and apply the Goo Gone onto the inside and top of the pinstripe as you go around. Ease it out with the razor blade (at a very acute angle) when it gets sticky. You don't need to go buy a die grinder, and you don't need a special body shop solvent. Goo Gone is an extremely powerful solvent, and I work at a body shop, and we just use Goo Gone to remove pinstripe anyways. Goo Gone will also not hurt your paint, unlike lacquer thinner. The razor blade and Goo Gone will only cost you $5 at a local hardware store, and it is the easiest and most effective way to go.


----------

